# The Matrix 4: Zwei neue atmosphärische Poster enthüllt



## GoodnightSolanin (21. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Zwei neue atmosphärische Poster enthüllt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Zwei neue atmosphärische Poster enthüllt*


----------



## Nevrion (21. November 2021)

Ist nur schade, dass man auf Grund der zunehmend verschärften Regelungen gar nicht mehr sicher sagen kann wer sich das im Kino noch anschauen kann. Unter der aktuellen Gesundheitslage würde ich einen Kinobesuch dann eher absagen und auf ein BlueRay oder Netflix Release hoffen.


----------



## lokokokode (21. November 2021)

Ist überhaupt noch die Frage , ob Neo in der heutigen Matrix männlich sein darf... Aber ich sehe gerade.. man hat ihm lange Haare verpasst. Ist er wohl noch um die Busen-OP mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen hrhr


----------



## Jakkelien (21. November 2021)

Geimpfte oder genesene sind grundsätzlich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt noch die Frage , ob Neo in der heutigen Matrix männlich sein darf... Aber ich sehe gerade.. man hat ihm lange Haare verpasst. Ist er wohl noch um die Busen-OP mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen hrhr


Das ist in keinster Weise abwegig und es ist durchaus möglich, daß Neo am Ende von Matrix 4 eine Frau sein könnte.









						Lilly Wachowski: "Matrix" ist eine Trans-Allegorie
					

Die "Matrix"-Trilogie ist nicht nur ein actionreiches Science-Fiction-Epos, sondern erzählt verschlüsselt eine queere Geschichte über unsere echte Welt, wie die trans Regissuerin Lilly Wachowski jetzt erstmals öffentlich bestätigt. (Film & TV - Aktuell)




					www.queer.de


----------



## lokokokode (21. November 2021)

Das Lilly und Lana Wachowski mal die Herren Wachowski waren, ist mir bekannt. Das geht mich nichts an.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. November 2021)

Mich interessiert ob die Filme heute noch den Hype verursachen wie damals. Die Zahlen werden am Ende schon stimmen, sagt dann aber nichts darüber aus, ob die Zuschauer den eher wie der Bauer seine Kartoffeln angesehen haben. Tippe jetzt schon auf eine "gemischte Tüte" bei den Rezensionen   
Vielleicht engagiert WB ja wieder ein paar Studenten die dann "stilecht" zu den Premieren gehen


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist in keinster Weise abwegig und es ist durchaus möglich, daß Neo am Ende von Matrix 4 eine Frau sein könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die grösste Befürchtigung bei Matrix 4

Das wär so Ghostbusters (2016) mässig


----------



## MarcHammel (21. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist in keinster Weise abwegig und es ist durchaus möglich, daß Neo am Ende von Matrix 4 eine Frau sein könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Trans-Allegorie hab ich die Filme nie verstanden und selbst nachdem ich mir diesen Artikel durchgelesen habe, fällt es mir schwer, die Filme entsprechend einzuordnen. 

Klingt eher so, dass Frau Wachowski hier im nachhinein etwas dazu dichtet. Kennt man ja z.B. auch von J.K. Rowling, die ja auch gern im nachhinein noch an ihrer Harry Potter-Welt herum gedoktert hat.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2021)

In Matrix 1 bis 3 waren alle die in die matrix gingen und einen anschluss im nacken haben das selbe geschlecht.

es wär theoretisch möglich im universum aber es wär schlechtes storywriting nach gut 20 jahren wenn neo eine frau wird


----------



## MarcHammel (21. November 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> es wär theoretisch möglich im universum aber es wär schlechtes storywriting nach gut 20 jahren wenn neo eine frau wird


Man sollte die Trans-Allegorie aber vermutlich nicht wörtlich nehmen. ^^


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> In Matrix 1 bis 3 waren alle die in die matrix gingen und einen anschluss im nacken haben das selbe geschlecht.


Aber nur dank des Studios(?), denn die Figur Switch sollte ursprünglich in der Matrix weiblich und in der realen Welt männlich sein(oder umgekehrt)


Wynn schrieb:


> es wär theoretisch möglich im universum aber es wär schlechtes storywriting nach gut 20 jahren wenn neo eine frau wird


Warum wäre das schlechtes Storytelling? Transmenschen wissen ja auch nicht bei ihrer Geburt, was bei ihnen anders ist und leben aus verschiedensten Gründen jahr(zehnt)elang in ihrem angeborenen Körper (& Verständnis) .
Zudem wäre dann ja noch die Frage, wie das denn genau in die Story eingewoben wird.

Schlechtes Storytelling wäre es, wenn wir gar keinen Neo, sondern direkt eine Neodine sehen würden, und das gar nicht erklärt würde.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Transmenschen wissen ja auch nicht bei ihrer Geburt, was bei ihnen anders ist und leben aus verschiedensten Gründen jahr(zehnt)elang in ihrem angeborenen Körper (& Verständnis) .



ich rede hier von matrix 1 - 3 dem film mit festen story drehbuch das verfilmt wurde nicht vom real life und da würde es einfach nicht passen - für mich braucht es auch keinen 4ten teil der wird wahrscheinlich nur gemacht weil die geld brauchen für mich war die story in der triologie abgeschlossen. sie können gern einen neuen film machen ohne neo im matrix universion der für sich allein spielt wo sie all ihre fantasien ausleben können aber dann würden ja keine starke lizenz mehr haben und kein keanu reeves.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7JAF637KfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das ist genauso wie sacred 3 nichts mehr mit sacred 1 und 2 zu tuen hatte ausser das es die lizenz hatte oder ghostbusters 2016 soviele fehler machten nur weil sie dachten die lizenz rettet alles.

Ghostbusters Legacy zeigt wie man es richtig macht  oder shadowhunters vom story telling.

das ist absolut nix gegen trans menschen bevor mir sowas vorgeworfen wird es wär nur total lahmes story telling
wenn aus neo plötzlich neolina werden würde. damit werfen sie die gesamte story aus matrix 1 -3 mit neo und trinity weg.



axxo wo harry potter oben als beispiel genutzt wurde - jk rowling wurde verbannt aus der hbo serie mit den original cast weil zu sehr sorgen hat vor schlechter presse und twitter aufschrei https://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/ent/jk-rowling-harry-potter-hbo-banned.html


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich rede hier von matrix 1 - 3 dem film mit festen story drehbuch das verfilmt wurde nicht vom real life und da würde es einfach nicht passen -


Surprise: die Matrix beschreibt doch unsere reale Welt:
a) als die Matrix in der wir alle leben und
b) als Allegorie den inneren Kampf, den wir ausführen, um uns selbst und die Art und Weise, wie wir wahrgenommen werden wollen, nach unserem Willen zu gestalten.

Sicher: The Matrix als Trans-Befreiung zu sehen ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, aber gerade das ist ja das Interessante an Matrix (1): daß man den Film als bloßen SciFi Film sehen kann, oder als Gesellschaftskritik, als religiöse Messias Story, als philosophische Abhandlung, ... oder als Suchspiel, welche Bildkompositionen/Handlungsverläufe man an anderer Stelle wieder findet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wynn schrieb:


> für mich braucht es auch keinen 4ten teil der wird wahrscheinlich nur gemacht weil die geld brauchen für mich war die story in der triologie abgeschlossen. sie können gern einen neuen film machen ohne neo im matrix universion der für sich allein spielt wo sie all ihre fantasien ausleben können aber dann würden ja keine starke lizenz mehr haben und kein keanu reeves.


Da die Macher nun aber wohl die Lizenz haben, das "Matrix Re" oder sonstwie zu nennen, machen sie das eben.

Und vielleicht sollte man mit Kritik jenseits von dem, was man bisher im Trailer zu sehen bekam, auch erstmal warten, bis man das fertige Produkt gesehen hat.
Denn selbst beim Trailer könnte man ja zB die Grüntönung  nur noch nicht drübergelegt haben oder irgendeine kritikwürdige Szene ist vielleicht nur aus einem Traum  oder wasweißich.


Wynn schrieb:


> das ist absolut nix gegen trans menschen bevor mir sowas vorgeworfen wird es wär nur total lahmes story telling
> wenn aus neo plötzlich neolina werden würde. damit werfen sie die gesamte story aus matrix 1 -3 mit neo und trinity weg.


Wieso?

Beispiel: Du erstellst dir einen Charakter in einem Online game.
Dann spielt jemand anders deinen Account.
Der Charakter in dem online game wäre aber derselbe, unabhängig davon, welches Geschlecht du oder der/die Jetzt-Spieler/in hat.

Wenn also in diesem Sinne der "Neue" Neo einfach "die Anomalie" in der neuen Version der Matrix wäre, die innerhalb der Matrix das Aussehen von Neo hätte, könnte  man theoretisch in der infilm RealWorld Neo problemlos als Frau zeigen.

Und völlig egal, was passiert: gerade in einem Film Universum wie Matrix und gerade in der Matrix selber ist *ALLES *möglich - man könnte problemlos Dinosaurier, Zombies, Außerirdische, sonstige Superhelden, archäologische Funde, mächtige Ringe im Zauberwald, Sandwürmer als Reittiere oder wasweißich integrieren  -
- schlechtes Storytelling wäre es erst, wenn diese Änderung innerhalb der Filmgeschichte *schlecht erzählt *wird.

Und nein, gerade weil der Charakter SWITCH(!), der im Drehbuch (Entwurf, 1997) folgendermaßen eingeführt wird:
"Beside him is a beautiful androgyne called SWITCH, aiming a large gun at Neo."
eben schon damals als trans Mann/Frau konzipiert war, wäre es bei The Matrix  überhaupt kein schlechtes Storytelling, sondern eigentlich nur konsequent, daß Neo am Ende weiblich wird.

Was natürlich nicht die einzige mögliche Entwicklung ist. Aber sie wäre vom Konzept her kein schlechtes Storytelling, was ja darauf ankommt, *wie *man diesen Storyverlauf erzählt.


----------



## MarcHammel (22. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und nein, gerade weil der Charakter SWITCH(!), der im Drehbuch (Entwurf, 1997) folgendermaßen eingeführt wird:
> "Beside him is a beautiful androgyne called SWITCH, aiming a large gun at Neo."
> eben schon damals als trans Mann/Frau konzipiert war, wäre es bei The Matrix  überhaupt kein schlechtes Storytelling, sondern eigentlich nur konsequent, daß Neo am Ende weiblich wird.


Dass die Wachowski-Geschwister sich dabei wohl n Transgender gedacht haben, geschenkt. Aber rein bezogen auf den Wortlaut würde ich sagen, dass ein androgynes Aussehen einen nicht zwingend zum Transgender macht. Rein optisch hätte Switch also einfach nur entweder n Typ oder ne Frau sein können. 

Und warum es konsequent wäre, dass Neo am Ende weiblich wird, nur weil es vor 20 Jahren mal einen androgynen/transgender-Charakter gab, verstehe ich nicht. Neo ist halt nicht Switch. 

Neo als Auserwählter wäre vermutlich in der Lage, die Matrix dermaßen zu manipulieren, dass er sein Äußeres ändern könnte. Aber das allein würde aus ihm keinen Transgender machen. Sondern einfach nur einen innerhalb der Matrix omnipotenten Typen, der die Matrix manipulieren kann. Denn beim Thema Transgender geht es vor allem um zutiefst menschliches Empfinden und die Story müsste dem Thema einiges an Screentime zugestehen, um das glaubhaft zu thematisieren. Mit nem "Ich bin eigentlich ne Frau" oder einem "Neo ist am Ende weiblich" ist das nicht getan. Vor allem, weil das Thema nach wie vor keine gesellschaftliche Selbstverständlichkeit ist.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2021)

Naja lassen wir die diskussion über "sein könnte" nur weil die eine website meinte neo könnte trans werden 

sonst könnte irgendwann eine dritte foren fremde person wieder den tread eskalieren lassen wir andere themen.


----------



## Xello1984 (22. November 2021)

"Obwohl der vierte Matrix-Film Resurrections schon in einem Monat, genauer gesagt am 23. Dezember 2021, in die Kinos kommt, sind die Infos rund um den nächsten Teil des Science-Fiction-Epos eher spärlich gesät"

Was eigentlich sehr sehr gut ist, wird hier mit einer negativen Aussage konnotiert. JONAS HÖGER, was konkret soll das denn bringen, wenn alles über den Film schon bekannt wäre? Und dann würden sich diverse Magazine die "Münder" mit vielen unnötigen Artikeln "zerreißen". Bringt niemandem was, außer dem Clickbaitsystem


----------



## Xello1984 (22. November 2021)

doppelpost


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dass die Wachowski-Geschwister sich dabei wohl n Transgender gedacht haben, geschenkt. Aber rein bezogen auf den Wortlaut würde ich sagen, dass ein androgynes Aussehen einen nicht zwingend zum Transgender macht. Rein optisch hätte Switch also einfach nur entweder n Typ oder ne Frau sein können.


Das ist aber schon deutlich länger bekannt, daß Switch ursprünglich beim "switch" in die Matrix das Geschlecht wechseln sollte. Das ist nicht nur eine "neue Schnapsidee" aus einem kürzlichen Interview.



> Switch was originally meant to change genders upon entering the _Matrix_, which coined their name "Switch". In the real world, Switch would be male, and in the _Matrix_, Switch would be female - a very clever and critical point of the 'residual self-image' idea. When actress Belinda McClory auditioned for the role, she was going for only half the role - Switch's _Matrix_ form.
> 
> Warner Brothers made the decision to cut this and give Switch one form for both environments.
> 
> Switch's presentation is deliberately androgynous to pay homage to their original concept.


(Quelle)



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und warum es konsequent wäre, dass Neo am Ende weiblich wird, nur weil es vor 20 Jahren mal einen androgynen/transgender-Charakter gab, verstehe ich nicht. Neo ist halt nicht Switch.


Es wäre konsequent, jetzt diesen Aspekt in den Film zu bringen, der damals von Warner verhindert wurde.

Es wäre konsequent, eine Geschichte, die eine Metapher auf das Erkennen und Verwirklichen der eigenen Transsexualität darstellt, so verlaufen zu lassen, daß diese auch im Film tatsächlich passiert.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Neo als Auserwählter wäre vermutlich in der Lage, die Matrix dermaßen zu manipulieren, dass er sein Äußeres ändern könnte. Aber das allein würde aus ihm keinen Transgender machen.


Das Aussehen in der Matrix ist das Bild, was man von sich selber hat. Erklärt Morpheus doch im "White Room": 
_"Ist das wirklich so unwahrscheinlich? Deine Haare sind anders, deine Kleidung ist anders, dein Anschluß im Kopf ist weg." (sinngemäß)_

Was jetzt allerdings 
a) meiner vorherigen Aussage widerspricht, da Neo als eigentlich Tansgender dann ja dort schon als Frau hätte aussehen müssen oder
b) er war damals halt noch nicht bereit, sich das einzugestehen


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Mit nem "Ich bin eigentlich ne Frau" oder einem "Neo ist am Ende weiblich" ist das nicht getan.


Deswegen lohnt es sich auch gar nicht, sich darüber jetzt schon den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ob das denn gut dargestellt ist, solange man noch gar nicht gesehen hat, *wie *das denn dargestellt ist oder ob überhaupt was ganz anderes passiert.


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (22. November 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> "Obwohl der vierte Matrix-Film Resurrections schon in einem Monat, genauer gesagt am 23. Dezember 2021, in die Kinos kommt, sind die Infos rund um den nächsten Teil des Science-Fiction-Epos eher spärlich gesät"
> 
> Was eigentlich sehr sehr gut ist, wird hier mit einer negativen Aussage konnotiert. JONAS HÖGER, was konkret soll das denn bringen, wenn alles über den Film schon bekannt wäre? Und dann würden sich diverse Magazine die "Münder" mit vielen unnötigen Artikeln "zerreißen". Bringt niemandem was, außer dem Clickbaitsystem



Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt unsicher, wo du aus meinem Satz eine negative Wertung herausliest. Dass es zu einem Film einen Monat vor Release wenig Infos gibt, vor allem zu einem großen Franchise wie Matrix, ist schlicht ungewöhnlich, gerade wenn man sich Marketingkampagnen á la Marvel anschaut. Mehr wollte ich mit dem Satz gar nicht aussagen und mehr steht da meines Erachtens auch gar nicht. Ich habe mit dem "obwohl" lediglich auf die zeitliche Diskrepanz hingewiesen. Von daher bin ich da auch ganz deiner Meinung, weniger Infos würden vielen Kinofilmen vor Release guttun.


----------



## Xello1984 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ok danke


----------

